# Forming Gold Bars from Jewellery - UK laws regarding Fumes



## mattafc (May 8, 2011)

My first post here after watching for a while, and will have a few more that may seem basic to you guys, but would be a great help to me.

My first question is in relation to the fumes given off when using an induction melter and Borax to melt Gold & Silver Jewellery into bars. I am intending to melt about 15Kg of raw materials at a time and want to know: -

1. What is the UK law when melting inrelation to the fumes that are given off into the environment. Will I need to filter and do I need some sort of licence?

2. What do I need to take into consideration in terms of ventilation. I'm intending to build some sort of fume hood and then vent this to the outside of my building. Can you advise if I'm on the right road with this.

Many thanks in advance, this is likely to be the first of alot of the interaction I have with you guys - look forward to the discussions.

Matt


----------



## whitehall117 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi there Mattafk, how are you getting on with your gold refining.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi,

I don't know laws in UK but if you're melting 15kg of jewelry once a while, you shoudn't be too concerned. Yes, you'll need a fume hood.

Induction melters are quite clean and the smoke comming off the jewellery is from dusts, oil & hair burning.


----------



## rasanders22 (Jul 5, 2011)

Noxx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know laws in UK but if you're melting 15kg of jewelry once a while, you shoudn't be too concerned. Yes, you'll need a fume hood.
> 
> Induction melters are quite clean and the smoke comming off the jewellery is from dusts, oil & hair burning.



There has to be a better way of disposing of bodies than a induction furnace. :lol:


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 6, 2011)

rasanders22 said:


> There has to be a better way of disposing of bodies than a induction furnace.



lol

Seriously, scrap jewelry does pose some bio-hazard, given it is worn on skin for many years in most cases... I always handle scrap jewelry with gloves, somtimes i even instruct the customer on the phone to sterilize the pieces in some soap water before i arraive if they see the pieces are very dirty.

Also, i'd like to add to noxx's list, when melting, all sorts of epoxy glue may be included with the jewelry (to hold stones usually).
As well, Zinc is usually included in small precentage in most gold alloys and it's vapors should not considered lightly.


----------

